# Bach in the Amazon



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2011)

*Bach in the Amazon: Day to Day *
*Stage One, March 2011*

http://www.keysofchange.org/Main/Bach_in_the_Amazon/Archive.html

The Keys of Change team taking part at Stage One of Bach in the Amazon, 
from Coca (Ecuador) to Iquitos (Peru), 1-20 March 2011.





The Team

Panos Karan, pianist



Miklós Csepely-Knorr (Photographer)



Alex Mouratoglou (Sound Engineer)



Manu Tilinski (Director of Photography)



Sandro Ramos (Jungle Guide)
​


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2011)

Καλοτάξιδοι. Θα τους παρακολουθώ βήμα προς βήμα.

Αν βρουν στο δρόμο τους τίποτα Keys of change για λόγου μας, ας τα πετάξουν προς το μέρος μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2011)

Το ταξίδι ξεκίνησε. Η ομάδα του Keys of Change πετάει για το Εκουαδόρ.

Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει το γεγονός ότι διαδικτυακά πρακτορεία ειδήσεων (μέχρι και Βομβάη βρήκα) αναπαράγουν σε όλον τον κόσμο την είδηση του εγχειρήματος. Αρκεί μια αναζήτηση στο Γκουγκλ με τις λέξεις Panos Karan, Bach in the Amazon.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 1, 2011)

Μπράβο, Άλεξ! Σπουδαία δουλειά! Θα παρακολουθώ κι εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2011)

Μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο! :)

ΥΓ Έχει λάβει καθόλου δημοσιότητα στην Ελλάδα το εγχείρημα;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2011)

Ο Σταύρος Θεοδωράκης έκανε δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα στα ΝΕΑ στις 12 Φεβρουαρίου.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2011)

Απόσπασμα από το blog:

*4th March 2011, Friday*

Morning! We were very happy to see the sun coming up again, and hiding all these sounds! It is very beautiful here, very green, and very fresh. We went for a walk into the forest, hoping to get a glance of little monkeys, which Sumak Allpa volunteers are looking after. Unfortunately we didn’t see any, and eventually we had to come back to our camp. 

Alex, our sound engineer is joining us in the afternoon! He finally got his passport, but had to make it from London to Madrid to Quito to Coca and then to Sumak Allpa on his own! The Keys of Change Team is complete now! 

Panos played a recital for Anunga Community (apparently anunga means “ants”). There were about 30 kids, they all came to listen! The locals who were working nearby also joined in when they heard the sounds of piano. The kids really liked the music, although none of them had seen a piano before, and only a few of them knew what it is. They were really curious about the instrument, and tried to play some tunes!

Tonight we are heading down the river, to visit Sani Isla and Sani Lodge tomorrow. But for the night... we have to camp in the jungle!!!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2011)

Η στιγμή της αναχώρησης.


----------



## moutas (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλή επιτυχία!!! You should be very proud, Alex!!!


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2011)

moutas said:


> Καλή επιτυχία!!! You should be very proud, Alex!!!



Καλημέρα. Προς το παρόν, είναι κυρίως ανήσυχη. Μετά θα είναι κυρίως proud. Ελληνίδα μάνα, τι θέλεις.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 7, 2011)

Καλή επιτυχία! Πολύ σπουδαίο όλο αυτό, τόσο σαν σύλληψη όσο και σαν εκτέλεση, μπράβο και πάλι! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2011)

Οι πιανίστες πρέπει να μελετάνε κάθε μέρα!
Photographer: Miklós Csepely-Knorr






Anyangu Community. Το πρώτο τους ρεσιτάλ πιάνου.
Photographer: Miklós Csepely-Knorr





Μεταφέροντας το πιάνο
Photographer: Miklós Csepely-Knorr


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2011)

Στην αρχή μου θύμισε το προφανές, *Φιτζκαράλντο*. Τώρα φέρνει λίγο και σε *Ημερολόγια μοτοσικλέτας*.

Στο μεταξύ έφυγε και ο Αλμπέρτο Γρανάδο.






Καλό του ταξίδι.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2011)

Η χθεσινή μέρα αποδείχθηκε ιδιαιτέρως ενδιαφέρουσα.






We left Pantoja early in the morning, as we were planning to reach Tempestad, which is quite a distance away. But on the way we saw this tiny settlement, which looked so authentic and interesting, that we decided to stop there, and see if we can be invited to play. 

By the time we brought out a piano, locals gathered around to see what’s happening. They have never seen piano in their lives, nor have they heard how it sounds. This was one of the most amazing recitals Panos has played, as no one in his audience knew how one is supposed to behave or react while listening to classical music. They sat really really quietly, just listened and observed. We got to talk to some of the people later, and it appears they are really shy. When you ask them if they liked the music, they say yes, but it is very difficult to have a whole discussion with them, as they say very little, and answer questions somewhat unwillingly. 

Later in the afternoon we reached Tempestad. It is a bigger place, but when we brought out the piano, no one really was there to listen. The locals started to gather around after they were back from working in the fields, a couple of hours later. But, as it happens here recently - it started to rain! We had to relocate inside the school, and by the time we had done all this, we had quite a decent size audience. The highlight of the recital was a piece by Hadjidakes, a Greek composer. It seemed to resonate very well with the audience. 

We’ve spoken to several people after the recital, to get a better idea on how they see Westerners in general, and us in particular, and many of them said that although they are quite isolated, they think it is a wonderful idea, and humans should be able to exchange their cultures, and learn from each other, while at the same time preserving customs and traditions embedded in our roots. We’ve noticed that a couple of people walked away during the concert, and the others suggested that they’ve done so in order to show that they don’t want to accept “Western tradition”. At the same time, it is really interesting to find a mix of views, and to see to what extent music can be used in cross-cultural dialogs. 

Having said that, all of the above refers to adults. Children, on another hand, were extremely excited about the music, and the piano. Jose, a very curious four-year-old, approached the piano with great interest, and even played a couple of notes! Benjamin, a shy but very clever nine-year old, was keeping aside at first, but then came around with other kids, and learned to play a whole tune! It is really rewarding to see that kids there are very willing to learn, they are open to everything new, and most importantly - classical music can speak to anyone who is not predisposed. 

We need to keep moving downstream the Amazon, and our plan for the next two days in not very clear yet. We will be visiting a very traditional isolated indigenous community, and depending if they accept us or not, we either will stay there longer, so we have more opportunities to communicate and understand them, or we will need to leave and continue our journey across the Amazon!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 17, 2011)

Το ταξίδι έφτασε στο τέλος του. Τα συμπεράσματα θα φανούν στο ντοκιμαντέρ που θα βγει από τις δεκάδες ώρες βίντεο που τραβήχτηκαν. 
Μερικές από τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες του Miklós Csepely-Knorr που βλέπουμε εδώ:


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2011)

Άρθρο στη χτεσινή εφημερίδα Der Standard της Βιέννης.

[FONT=&quot]Τόλμησε να αποδράσει από τον κόσμο των ειδικών και ταξίδεψε με ένα πιάνο στον Ισημερινό.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Ο πιανίστας Πάνος Καράν θα παίξει την Παρασκευή στο Κοντσέρτχαους μεταξύ άλλων και τις δώδεκα σπουδές του Σοπέν, [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]op[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. 10.

[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]Μια συζήτηση για την ταξιδιωτική συναυλία του στον Αμαζόνιο.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Βιέννη – Η ζωή του βιρτουόζου μπορεί να είναι επίπονη αλλά και συναρπαστική. Όταν δεν μελετάει, μετακινείται –στην καλύτερη περίπτωση– από συναυλία σε συναυλία. Κάποια στιγμή όμως, μπορεί να αναρωτηθεί αν αυτό είναι το παν στη ζωή. Μια τέτοια ερώτηση έκανε ο Έλληνας πιανίστας από την Κρήτη, ο Πάνος Καράν (έτος γενν. 1982) και την απάντησε με μια συναυλία σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση, μια συναυλία κατά μήκος του Αμαζονίου.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]«Ζούμε σε έναν εξειδικευμένο μουσικό κόσμο. Οι καθηγητές είναι ειδικοί, το κοινό αποτελείται από ειδικούς. Και η γενιά μου έχει ανεβάσει την εκτελεστική της δεινότητα σε πολύ ψηλά επίπεδα. Δεν ήμουν ανικανοποίητος, αλλά ήθελα να γνωρίσω την αίσθηση ότι υπάρχει κάτι περισσότερο. Γι[/FONT][FONT=&quot]’ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]αυτό ίδρυσα το[/FONT][FONT=&quot] “Keys of Change”.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Η πρωτοβουλία του Καράν είναι να φέρει με το φορητό του πιάνο την κλασική μουσική εκεί που είναι παντελώς άγνωστη. Τον Μάρτιο ολοκλήρωσε το πρώτο από τα τρία ταξίδια του κατά μήκος του Αμαζονίου. «Ουσιαστικά, κάθε μέρα βρισκόμασταν σε άλλο μέρος. Ένας ξεναγός, ο οδηγός του κανό που μας μαγείρευε κιόλας. Μαζί οι φίλοι που κατέγραφαν την προσπάθεια[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Συνήθως ήμασταν σε μικρά χωριά, μερικές φορές παίξαμε ακόμη και για 20 ανθρώπους.»[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Χειροκρότημα δεν υπήρχε. Αυτή η εκδήλωση είναι άγνωστη σε εκείνη την περιοχή της παρθένας φύσης του Ισημερινού. Η φιλοφρόνηση είναι η ίδια η παρουσία του κοινού. «Αν δεν τους άρεσε, απλώς σηκώνονταν και έφευγαν», λέει ο Καράν, που διηγείται επίσης ότι οι κάτοικοι εκεί βρίσκονται αντιμέτωποι με την επέκταση των πετρελαϊκών εταιρειών, που αγοράζουν τη γη. «Όπου φτάναμε χωρίς να μας περιμένουν, μας ρωτούσαν αν είμαστε ιεραπόστολοι ή άνθρωποι των πετρελαϊκών εταιρειών. Εμείς τους λέγαμε: «Παίζουμε μουσική. Αν θέλετε να μας ακούσετε, θα μείνουμε, αν όχι θα πάμε παρακάτω.»[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Ο Καράν, που σπούδασε και ζει στο Λονδίνο, πιστεύει ότι με το πιάνο του χάρισε σε όσους θέλησαν να τον ακούσουν μια νέα εμπειρία. «Για μένα πάντως, όλα αυτά άλλαξαν σίγουρα τη ζωή μου.» Αν θα ηχεί διαφορετικά και ο Σοπέν του Καράν (θα παίξει επίσης Μπαχ, Ντεμπυσύ και Γρανάδος, μπορούμε να το ακούσουμε στο Κοντσέρτχαους. Μέχρι το 2012 προγραμματίζει ακόμη δύο ταξίδια, σε άγνωστα μέρη στο Περού και τη Βραζιλία. Το μήκος του Αμαζονίου είναι, όπως γνωρίζουμε, αρκετό...[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot](Λιούμπισα Τόσιτς/ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]DER[/FONT][FONT=&quot] STANDARD[/FONT][FONT=&quot], έντυπη έκδοση, 6.5.2011)[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Konzerthaus, Schubertsaal, 19.30[/FONT]
​


----------



## Blondbrained (May 7, 2011)

O Panos Karan είναι ο γιος σου;;;;!!!! Jesus Christ!!! Σε παρακαλώ να του μεταφέρεις τα συγχαρητήριά μου και τον θαυμασμό μου για την πορεία του, το ήθος του και την αγάπη του για τον άνθρωπο και τη μουσική! Λατρεύω την κλασσική μουσική και όσους την υπηρετούν με αγάπη (θα είχα πάρει κι εγώ το πτυχίο μου στο πιάνο αν δεν είχα ερωτευτεί σφόδρα τον άντρα μου ) και ο Πάνος έχει ήδη κάνει περήφανους πολλούς Έλληνες. Του εύχομαι τα καλύτερα μέσα απ' την καρδιά μου και συγχαρητήρια και σ' εσένα που ανέθρεψες τέτοιο άνθρωπο, Αλεξάνδρα!

(Έχω συγκινηθεί τώρα, πάω στο youtube να τον (ξανά)-απολαύσω)


----------



## Elsa (May 8, 2011)

Μπράβο και πάλι, Αλεξάνδρα, στον Πάνο! Τώρα που τελείωσε αισίως το σπουδαίο και δύσκολο εγχείρημα, μπορείς να είσαι μόνο περήφανη και όχι πια ανήσυχη! 
Επειδή το λινκ που δίνεις λίγο πριν, μου βγάζει λάθος, όλο το οδοιπορικό το βρήκα εδώ: http://www.keysofchange.org/Main/Bach_in_the_Amazon/Bach_in_the_Amazon.html


----------



## Alexandra (May 8, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Μπράβο και πάλι, Αλεξάνδρα, στον Πάνο! Τώρα που τελείωσε αισίως το σπουδαίο και δύσκολο εγχείρημα, μπορείς να είσαι μόνο περήφανη και όχι πια ανήσυχη!
> Επειδή το λινκ που δίνεις λίγο πριν, μου βγάζει λάθος, όλο το οδοιπορικό το βρήκα εδώ: http://www.keysofchange.org/Main/Bach_in_the_Amazon/Bach_in_the_Amazon.html


Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα. Έχεις δίκιο, πρέπει να αλλάξω τα λινκς, επειδή έχουν γίνει αλλαγές στο μπλογκ.

Τελείωσε η πρώτη φάση του εγχειρήματος. Ακολουθεί η δεύτερη, τον Νοέμβριο.


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2011)

ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 20/5/2011

*Ακούγοντας Μπαχ στον Αμαζόνιο* 



Ο Έλληνας πιανίστας Πάνος Καράν ίδρυσε το πρόγραμμα μουσικής εκπαίδευσης Keys of Change 

ΠΡΩΤΟΒΟΥΛΙΑ. Με ένα φορητό πιάνο και μια τετραμελή ομάδα, ο Ελληνας πιανίστας Πάνος Καράν ξεκίνησε τον περασμένο Μάρτιο για το πρώτο από τα τρία ταξίδια που τον έφεραν στον Αμαζόνιο. Από την Κόκα του Εκουαδόρ ώς το Ικίτος του Περού, ο Πάνος Καράν διένυσε τότε πάνω από 800 μίλια και έδωσε 15 ρεσιτάλ για 15 διαφορετικές κοινότητες ιθαγενών χαμένες μακριά από τον σύγχρονο κόσμο της διαρκούς επικοινωνίας και κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.
Με έδρα το Λονδίνο, πιανίστας με σημαντικές διακρίσεις και εμφανίσεις στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, ο 28χρονος Πάνος Καράν είχε τη φιλοδοξία να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω από το να χτίσει μία αξιοζήλευτη καριέρα σολίστ. Το 2010, ίδρυσε το Keys of Change, μία ομάδα ατόμων με διαφορετικό υπόβαθρο, αλλά κοινή πίστη στην κινητήριο δύναμη της μουσικής. Με κύριο σκοπό να προαγάγει τη μουσική εκπαίδευση σε απομονωμένες περιοχές του κόσμου σε συνεργασία με τοπικούς φορείς, το Keys of Change βρίσκει σταδιακά τον βηματισμό του. Στο Εκουαδόρ υπάρχει η συνεργασία με το Condor Trust of Education, που παρέχει οικονομική στήριξη σε παιδιά της Νότιας Αμερικής, που έχουν ανάγκη να παρακολουθήσουν δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, αλλά οι γονείς τους δεν έχουν τα χρήματα να τα στείλουν σχολείο.
*Μουσική για όλους*
«Η δική μας γενιά μουσικών έχει φτάσει σε ένα πρωτοφανές επίπεδο τελειοποίησης και δεξιοτεχνίας της μουσικής ερμηνείας, έχει διδαχθεί σε εξειδικευμένες σχολές και ωδεία, από εξειδικευμένους καθηγητές, με στόχο να μοιράζεται τη μουσική με εξειδικευμένο κοινό σε εξειδικευμένες αίθουσες», λέει ο Πάνος Καράν. «Η μουσική ωστόσο μπορεί να προσφέρει τα οφέλη της στον καθένα, όχι μόνο στους επαγγελματίες και τους ειδικούς. Ενα Πρελούδιο και Φούγκα του Μπαχ ή ένα κοντσέρτο για πιάνο του Ραχμάνινοφ ανήκουν εξίσου στο τροπικό δάσος του Αμαζονίου όσο και στη σκηνή του Κάρνεγκι Χολ. Κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε η ιδέα να ταξιδέψω όσο μακριά χρειάζεται για να βρω ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν «μολυνθεί» από την αντίληψη ότι η κλασική μας μουσική μπορεί να μιλήσει μόνο στους λίγους ειδικούς. Οι χώροι των ρεσιτάλ, που δημιουργούνταν εκ των ενόντων όταν φτάναμε σε κάθε κοινότητα, ποικίλλουν από μια σχολική τάξη και την κοινοτική αίθουσα ενός χωριού μέχρι την όχθη του Αμαζονίου και την άπλα ενός αγρού».
Δύσκολο να πει κανείς αν το Keys of Change θα ευτυχήσει και θα κατορθώσει να προσφέρει το βιώσιμο πρόγραμμα μουσικής εκπαίδευσης που επιθυμεί. Η ανταπόκριση του κόσμου είναι ενθουσιώδης και η συνεργασία των Ευρωπαίων και των Νοτιοαμερικανών σε επίπεδο υποδομών είναι ελπιδοφόρα. Σε αυτό που στέκεται κανείς είναι στη δημιουργικότητα και στην ανάγκη της προσφοράς. Αυτή η γέφυρα με μέσον τη μουσική, αντανακλά, ίσως, το πνεύμα της εποχής μας και διαγράφει τη δυναμική που επιτρέπουν σήμερα οι νέες τεχνολογίες. Περισσότερο, όμως, στέκεται κανείς στο ταλέντο και στη δημιουργικότητα του Ελληνα σολίστ, Πάνου Καράν, που κινητοποιήθηκε για να στήσει εξ αρχής κάτι δικό του με αποδέκτη την κοινωνία.
Νίκος Βατόπουλος






Ένα μικρό λαθάκι στη λεζάντα: Δεν έχει κάνει ακόμα τρία ταξίδια, μόνο το πρώτο. Το δεύτερο είναι τον Νοέμβριο και το τρίτο του χρόνου.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 13, 2011)

*Virgin Audience*






*A photo exhibition by Miklós Csepely-Knorr*

This was an special opportunity to extend my MA research about the ‘honesty of portraiture’ and create a photo essay that covers the moments of the initial encounter between the piano and the various communities next to the Napo River.

Before the trip I was seeking for an answer to understand what makes a good portraiture. As a practicing professional through my lens I have observed lots of people in studios but during this trip, for the time in my life, I felt the same way how a sitter could feel - lost, alone and vulnerable. 

Lost, due to losing the control over the set. Alone, due to lack of the familiar environment. Vulnerable, due to being an outsider of the society. 

I found only one way to make myself confident on the environment: accept the fact, that in reportage, as Bresson states “You can't go looking for it; you can't want it. First you must lose your self. Then it happens.” I had to allow the frames to find me by coincidence, through my intuition. 

In this series my aim was to express the motion of the project. The twin frames are involving the viewer to the experience of the photographer’s intuition on the location, how the frames were captured one after the other. 

The story is simple; introduce a day of the project from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 28, 2011)

Ένα μικρό βίντεο. Θα ακολουθήσει και δεύτερο με εικόνες από τα ρεσιτάλ.


----------



## Elsa (Jun 29, 2011)

Πολύ όμορφο το βίντεο, ευχαριστούμε, Αλεξάνδρα!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 29, 2011)

Και μερικές εικόνες ακόμα, με μουσική υπόκρουση μια σπουδή Σοπέν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 5, 2011)

Από το περιοδικό International Piano, τεύχος Ιουλίου/Αυγούστου 2011:


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2011)

*Συνέντευξη στο BBC World GMT*






Δεν είναι πολύ καλή η εικόνα επειδή είναι τραβηγμένη με κάμερα από οθόνη τηλεόρασης.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2011)

*Keys of Change in Japan*






1 August 2011. 
Keys of Change today announced that founder Panos Karan was invited to perform for communities in Northeast Japan affected by the March earthquake and tsunami. Karan will travel to Tohoku on 22 August to perform for people living in emergency shelters in several communities along the coast. "The tragedy in Japan has touched me deeply,” says Karan. “I had the pleasure of visiting Japan two years ago, and was mesmerised by the harmony and love of art and aesthetics, which are reflecting in all aspects of life. I feel an everlasting respect to the stoicism and strength of the Japanese people. I would like to go to Japan and play music for some of the victims of the earthquake and let them know that they are not forgotten. I realise that people need food and shelter, money and a roof over their heads. But music can give hope and encouragement in times of the greatest grief, sorrow and despair.” He will be joined on this trip by David Tharp, MD/Psychotherapist, who specializes in Post Traumatic Stress Disorder treatment and grief counseling, and travel photographer, Tariq Zaidi. 

Keys of Change founder, 28-year old Greek-born Panos Karan, was educated at the Royal Academy of Music in London. He made his professional debut at the Southbank Centre at the age of 19. Notable appearances have included two solo recitals at Carnegie Hall, the Vienna Konzerthaus, the Hermitage Theatre (St. Petersburg) and the Athens Megaron Concert Hall. In 2009 he recorded Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3 with the Orion Symphony Orchestra.

“Can music change the world? We believe it can” is the motto of Keys of Change and Karan has already completed the first leg of a 5,000 miles journey along the Amazon River to make sure it does. Karan formed Keys of Change, to share the world of classical music with people in remote parts of the world. It was established in August 2010 by individuals who deeply believe that playing music is one of the simplest yet strongest ways for people to build bridges for peace and make positive social change. Keys of Change is working together with The Condor Trust for Education in Ecuador and aims to support several children in the Amazon to continue their education in secondary school. Visit www.keysofchange.org to learn more.


----------

